# beaglebone  failed to apply overlay: FDT_ERR_BADOVERLAY



## comarius (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello,
This is a related issue working on uarts other then uart0. uart post
I have a beaglebone green seedstudio (no wifi) a green seestudio and a beaglebone black.


```
freebsd@generic:~ % uname -mrs
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT arm
freebsd@generic:~ %
```

I did this change to /boot/loader.conf: accordingly.



```
fdt_overlays="am335x-bonegreen.dtb"  # for bbg
# fdt_overlays="am335x-boneblack.dtb"   # when booting the bbb
```

Though upon boot I get this message


```
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x87ee9000.
Loading DTB overlays: 'am335x-bonegreen.dtb'
/boot/dtb/am335x-bonegreen.dtb size=0x13bcf
Kernel entry at 0x97000180...
Kernel args: (null)
applying DTB overlay '/boot/dtb/am335x-bonegreen.dtb'
failed to apply overlay: FDT_ERR_BADOVERLAY
```

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## comarius (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi,

I checked all 12.x  versions  prior to 11.X. They all fail to load the dtb.
Looks like the version 11.3 loads the dtb just fine.
Ill continue working on this.


```
reebsd@beaglebone:~ % freebsd-version
11.3-RELEASE
freebsd@beaglebone:~ %
```

does not fails.




```
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...
/boot/dtb/am335x-boneblack.dtb size=0xc949
Loaded DTB from file 'am335x-boneblack.dtb'.
Kernel entry at 0x82400100...
Kernel args: (null)
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
```


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Sep 13, 2019)

if you change major FreeBSD version be ready to review all your DTS configurations. I can t help you on this at the moment. If nobody comments try on the arm mailing list. You may find useful info also in old posts here. HTH


----------



## comarius (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi,
For my thing I am fine with 11.3-RELEASE.
I already enabled the UARTS. Is just fine. I dont have time right now to look at the difference.
I am happy with 11.3. Loads the caps from dtb's just fine.


----------



## comarius (Sep 15, 2019)

not quite there... but digging


----------



## comarius (Sep 17, 2019)

I was bringing on uart 1 and 4

uart post


----------

